# New member intro



## Salty93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello I’m new obviously. My main purpose is to ask for advice but I don’t mind making new friends. I find myself occasionally lonely and no one to talk or vent to.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well howdy and hello there !! We can be friendly, give advice, and also bite your head off. Join the fun !!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

welcome Salty


----------

